# was hat mein Koi ???



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo zusammen...

vielleicht weiß ja jemand von Euch, was mit meinem Koi los ist...
seit ca 2 Tagen liegt er ziemlich oft in dieser Ecke... ohne sich groß zu bewegen...
wenn es aber Futter gibt und er es mitbekommt ( Futterstelle ist am anderen Ende des Beckens ) dann frißt er auch, und dann wie immer recht gierig...
ansonsten schwimmt er ab und zu auch im Becken rum... zumindest eine zeitlang... und dann liegt er wieder...
vielleicht mache ich mir auch umsonst Sorgen... es ist eben nur so, das alle anderen nicht rumliegen, d.h. recht munter und flott unterwegs sind.

die Wassertemperatur im Becken liegt momentan bei ca. 16 Grad... also an zu kaltem Wasser dürfte es nicht liegen..

Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch so ein verhalten bei seinen Koi`s bemerkt
und kann mir einen Tip oder Rat geben...

ich danke euch schon mal...

bis dann

hab jetzt doch glatt vergessen, die Bilder mit reinzusetzten... aber jetzt kommen sie...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Sigfra
Da dieses Verhalten nur einen Koi betrifft ,gehe ich davon aus, das die Wasserparameter ok sind.
Das ein Koi sich manchmal anders als die anderen verhält,muß nicht zwingend heisen das er krank ist.
An Deiner Stelle würde ich ihn weiter genau beobachten.Wenn er aber über einen längeren Zeitraum dieses
 abnormale Verhalten zeigt,so würde ich es einmal mit einer kurzen Salzbehandlung probieren.Das kann den
 Koi Vitalisieren.Aber zur Zeit mein Rat, wenn Du keine äußeren Veletzungen feststellen kannst,den Koi
nur beobachten.
p

Ps auf den Bildern sieht er nicht mager oder krank aus


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Luap...

nun... die Wasserwerte stimmen soweit...
ich mach mir nur deswegen Gedanken, da dies der Koi ist, den wir am längsten haben und bisher verhielt er sich noch nie so.... selbst in unserem alten Teich, der nicht beheizt war und das Wasser im Winter dementsprechend kälter war, schwamm er eigentlich immer rum..

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Sigfra,

vielleicht will er nur seine gewohnte Winterruhe halten wenn er es von 
früher so gewöhnt ist.

Einer der meinen wollte auch bei wärmeren Wetter in den letzten Wochen nicht hoch kommen und lag immer am Grund mit eng angelegten Flossen.
Aber jetzt schwimmt er wieder wie gehabt.

Ich denke er braucht wirklich nur seine Ruhe, aber natürlich schön beobachten !

Gruß Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Wupfel...

da kannste dir sicher sein... das ich ihn beobachten werde...

aber seine Flossen legt er nicht an... die stellt er immer schön ab...

ich hoffe mal sehr, das er wieder der Alte wird..

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Frank

Da der Koi , wie du erwähnst und auf den Bilder schön zu erkennen ist , nicht die Flossen klemmt und vermulich auch nicht seine Atemfrequenz erhöht ist , dürfte ihm auch nichts fehlen . Er frisst ja auch , drum würde ich ihn gehen lassen . Hast du ein Scheuern bei deinen anderen Koi mal bemerkt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Patrick

ein scheuern habe ich bei meinen anderen Koi´s bis jetzt nicht bemerkt...

vor geraumer Zeit hat einer sich mal kurz gescheuert... aber auch nur einmal... denn es war zufällig an einem Wochenende, deswegen hab ich dann aufgepasst... aber seitdem nicht mehr...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Frank

einmal scheuern ist ganz normal , unsere scheuern sich zum Beispiel ab und an nach dem Fressen . Uns junkt es ja auch mal und wir kratzen uns  
Ich würde mir imo keine Sorgen machen .


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Apr. 2004)

*benötige nun doch Fischärztin...*

da mein Koi sein Verhalten immer noch nicht geändert hat, hab ich ihn nun am Freitag aus dem Becken geholt und in ein sepereates Becken gesetzt.
Dann habe ich vorsichtshalber meiner Fischärztin (Fr. Dr. Lechleiter) eine Mail geschrieben und den Fall geschildert.... Antwort: 3 Salzbäder machen... wenn es dann nicht besser wird, dann muß er untersucht werden, denn sie vermutet dann laut Beschreibung und den Bildern eine Kiemenentzündung...
In meiner Mail teilte ich ihr noch mit, das er seine Kiemen eigentlich kaum noch bewegt... d.h. er öffnet sie nur ganz minimal... 
nur zwischenzeitlich mache ich mir ernsthafte Sorgen... wenn er langsam schwimmt, dann hebt sich sein Hinterteil ab und zu... d.h. er schwimmt wie ein U-Boot beim abtauchen... und dann liegt er wieder eine Zeitlang ganz ruhig am Boden...
Nun... der Ärztin hab ich geschrieben, das sie vorbeikommt... es ist nur eben Ostern... also wird es wahrscheinlich eh erst nächste Woche etwas...
ich muß noch dazusagen, das die 2 Salzbäder bis jetzt keinerlei Wirkung gezeigt haben... leider...
Nun... ich hoffe doch sehr, das er noch durchhält, bis die Ärztin kommt... und vor allem, das ihm dann auch geholfen werden kann....
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch so einen Fall auch schon mal gehabt...
es wäre klasse, wenn ich dann etwas erfahren würde...
Ich werde euch aber auf jeden Fall auf dem laufenden halten... auch über den Arztbesuch usw... und wie es mit ihm weitergeht...
drückt mir die Daumen, das es gut geht....

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Sigfra, 
das gleiche Problem hatte vor einigen Tagen mein Showa. Ich denke, dass Wassererwärmung einer Kiemen-Entzündung nicht schadet. Wenn Du den Fisch sowieso schon in einem seperaten Becken hast, dürfte dies kein Problem sein. 
Kurzzeit-Salzbad habe ich auch gemacht. Jedoch mit gutem Erfolg und er ist seit gestern auch wieder recht fit. 
Einen Fisch würde ich erst im absoluten Notfall aus seiner gewohnten Umgebung nehmen. 
Wie sieht es mit dem Futter aus? 
Frißt er noch, oder frißt er und spuckt es nach einer Weile aus? 
In meiner Gegend herrschen momentan starke Tag-Nacht-Temperaturunterschiede und dies nimmt die Fische ganz schön mit. 
Kannst mal das Becken langsam aufheizen und gut mit Sauerstoff versorgen, bis Fr. Lechleitner zu Besuch kommt. Das schafft der schon. 
Viel Glück, 
r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Guten Morgen Rainer...

Wassererwärmung  : unser Becken ist eigentlich beheizt, d.h. wir hatten den ganzen Winter über eine konstante Temperatur.

den Koi hatte ich ja deswegen rausgeholt, weil er zum Schluß nicht mehr gefressen hat und nur "rumgelegen" ist...

gestern abend bzw. heute nacht war ich happy, weil er wieder ein wenig schwamm und auch seine Kiemen wieder mehr bewegte bzw. öffnete.
ich habe es dann mit ein wenig Futter versucht, welches er auch gefressen hat und heute morgen war es genauso... er hat gefressen... ohne auszuspucken.
Was mir eben noch Sorgen bereitet, ist das mit den Kiemen... weil er sie nicht "normal öffnet"...


Auch das seperate Becken ist beheizt, da ich mir dachte, das wärmeres Wasser nicht schadet...
und wie gesagt... das große Becken ist immer noch beheizt, gerade wegen der Temperatur Unterschiede ...
Da ist mir das Risiko doch noch zu groß.... da werden halt ein paar Küchen mehr montiert für die Stromrechnung...   aber es ist es mir wert...

Schadet es eigentlich dem Koi, wenn er mehr wie drei Salzbäder bekommt... wenn ich sehe, das es ihm "bekommt" ?

ich danke dir schon mal für deine Tips und deine schnelle Antwort auf meine Frage von heute Nacht...

bis dann Rainer...


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Sigfra, 
ich fang jetzt mal von hinten an. 
Geh nach Deinem Gefühl vor und wenn Du den Eindruck hast, die Salzbäder tun dem Fisch gut, dann wiederhole sie. Mehr als eines am Tag würde ich dem Koi nicht zumuten. Ich habe nun 25 Koi im Teich und könnte mir zur Zeit täglich einen aussuchen, der nicht gerade optimales Verhalten zeigt. 
Es werden viele belächeln, aber bei meinem vorher beschriebenen Showa bin ich mir sicher, ein drastischer Farbwechsel hat ihn geschlaucht. Innerhalb von zwei Wochen hat der total die Farben gewechselt und genau in der Zeit hatte er die von Dir beschriebenen Anzeichen. Oft ist es auch nur ein harmloser Zahnwechsel. Ein solcher Fisch nimmt sich einige Tage eine Auszeit und kehrt dann zurück. Solange also keine äusserlichen Anzeichen in Form von starken Parasitenbefall oder den anderen typischen Koi-Krankheiten vorliegen, lasse ich mich nicht mehr beunruhigen und die Regel zeigt, dass sich solche Sachen in den meisten Fällen von selbst positiv ergeben. Wenn der Fisch allerdings, wie bei Dir nur noch rummliegt, dann muß der raus. Ich denke Du hattest den richtigen Zeitpunkt und hast das schon gut im Griff. 
Man denke auch an den Schnupfen, das Halsweh, eine Grippe und all die kleinen Ärgerlichkeiten, welche uns befallen, an denen wir aber nicht sterben. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

*Fortsetzung...*

Hallo zusammen..

nachdem es meinem Koi absolut nicht besser ging... auch nicht in seinem " Krankenzimmer " ( 1600 Liter Becken ) kam dann am Donnerstag diese Woche Frau DR. Lechleiter... sie hatte mir schon nach meiner Beschreibung angedeutet, das es sich vermutlich um eine Kiemenentzündung handelt... als sie dann hier war und den Koi eine Zeitlang beobachtet hat, bestätigte sie diesen Verdacht nochmal...
nun gut... er wurde also betäubt... und dann gründlich untersucht...   
und er hat eine Kiemenentzündung...
es wurden ihm 2 Antibiotikaspritzen verabreicht... jeweils rechts und links hinter der Brustflosse... und dann noch zusätzlich eine Spritze mit Vitaminen...
Desweiteren wurde angeordnet, das er eine Woche lang nichts fressen darf...
um den Heilungsprozess zu fördern, hat er lt. Verordnung nun auch ein Dauersalzbad bekommen... 20g Jodfreies Salz pro Liter ... und das ganze über einen Zeitraum von 1 Woche....
ich hoffe ja, das er nun wieder fit wird...   
bei dieser Gelegenheit wurde unser Koi auch gleich auf __ Parasiten usw. untersucht.... aber diese Untersuchung war negativ... absolut nichts...
folglich haben unsere anderen Koi`s auch nichts...   

in Bezug auf die Kiemenentzündung werde ich, sofern es niemand langweilt... über den weiteren Heilungsprozess berichten...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Sigfra, 
ich hoffe mit Dir. 
Hat Fr. Lechleitner auch gesagt wie der Fisch zu der Kiemenentzündung gekommen ist? 
Was hat der Besuch von Fr. Lechleitner gekostet? (Geht auch per PN) 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

nun... die Kiemenentzündung kommt, so meinte sie jedenfalls, davon, das der Koi eine Stoffwechselstörung hat...  
tja... auch soetwas gibt es bei den Fischen....

Rest kommt per PN..

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

und jetzt wieder alles im lot ????


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Lars...

in Ordnung ist gar nichts... der Koi macht mir imme rnoch Kummer... am Donnerstag war Frau Lechleiter nochmal hier... sie meinte, das die Kiemenentzündung gestreut hat und er an mehreren Stellen am Körper nun kleine offenen Wunden... er bekam nochmals mehrere Spritzen...
Vitamine ( B14 und Antibiotika... und am Samstag muß ich ihm nochmals eine geben...
aber bis jetzt macht er eigentlich keine Anstalten, sein Verhalten wieder zu normalisieren... was ich mehr als schade finde...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

*die letzte Spritze...*

Hallo zusammen...

heute hat mein Koi seine letzte Vitaminspritze bekommen...
ich hoffe mal, das die ganze ärztliche Versorgung jetzt dann auch mal Wirkung zeigt und er wieder ein wenig munterer wird.
Doch bis jetzt liegt er immer noch die meiste Zeit in seinem Krankenzimmer am Boden und schwimmen.... na ja... vielleicht weiß er ja gar nicht mehr, wie das geht...
Fakt ist jedenfalls, das die Kiemenentzündung durch eine Stoffwechselstörung gekommen ist... und diese Kiemenentzündung hat nun eine bakterielle Infektion hervorgerufen... diese Bakterien haben nun im Körper "gestreut" und aus diesem Grund hat er an vielen Körperstellen
diese Wunden...
Ich hoffe jedoch sehr, das nun alles mal anschlägt, denn sonst weiß ich auch keinen Rat mehr.... genauso wie Frau Lechleiter...

er hat am Anfang mehrere kurze Salzbäder bekommen...
er hat 2 Langzeitsalzbäder bekommen...
er bekommt fast täglich Frischwasser...
das Wasser hat eine optimale Temperatur... lt Frau Lechleiter ...23 Grad...
er hatte eine optimale ärztliche Versorgung... meine ich zumindest von meiner Seite aus...
heute hat er dann noch FMC ins Wasser bekommen...

seit 2 Tagen frißt er eigentlich auch selten noch...  und wenn dann auf mehrer Etappen, und nicht mehr so gierig wie üblich...

vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch auch mal so ein Problem gehabt und kann mir noch ein par Tips bzw. Ratschläge geben... ich wäre sehr dankbar... 
ich setzt mal noch ein paar Bilder mit rein, damit ihr seht, von was ich eigentlich schreibe...

danke schon mal...

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

*noch eins...*

hier noch ein Bild von den Vorderflossen...

es sieht zwar so aus... bzw. man könnte meinen, das diese Stellen vom liegen kommen... aber lt TA ist dies nicht so, sondern es kommt von der Entzündung...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank,

kann Dir leider nicht weiter helfen.!

Aber sieht wirklich besch..... aus.  

*Immer positiv Denken*-es wird Ihn ja mit allen "Mitteln" geholfen.

Wird schon............


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank, 
sieht böse aus, kannst Du aber mit etwas Glück noch in den Griff bekommen. 
Sollten die verabreichten Medikamente nicht anschlagen, gebe ich Dir folgenden Tip, aus eigener Erfahrung: 

Bakterielle Infektion, Aufgrund des geschwächten Immunsystems.  


Helfender Wirkstoff: Neomycin, Antibiotika (Apotheke)

Dosierung und Anwendung: 
4-5 Gramm Neomycin auf 100 Liter Wasser, 
Fisch drei Tage in dieses Wasser, 
Temp. ca 22°C, 
nach drei Tagen 50% Wasserwechsel, 
die drei Tage nicht füttern, 

So würde ich behandeln und zwar schleunigst. Wenn Du Pech hast ist der Fisch gegen Baytril schon resistent und es schlägt nicht mehr an. 
Neomycin hilft sicherlich. 

So sah unser Soragoi aus, als er bakteriell infiziert war und nichts hat geholfen. Keine Spritzen, nichts. Mit Neomycin war nach ein paar Tagen ein stoppen der Infektion festzustellen. Leider zu spät für seine Rückenflosse. Sonst, nach zwei Jahren fast alles in Ordnung. 







nach einem halben Jahr: 





nach zwei Jahren:






Viel Glück mit dem Fisch und schönen Gruß, 
Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

vielen Dank für deinen Tip...

ich werde dann am Montag gleich mal schauen, wo ich dieses Neomycin
bekomme .. bzw. ob ich es ohne Rezept bekomme...
ich denke mal, ich muß es ausprobieren... da ja alles andere bis jetzt nicht geholfen hat.
Kann ich denn das Wasser mit dem FMC drinlassen oder soll ich es vorher wechseln... nicht das es da Probleme mit der Verträglichkeit gibt...

bis dann...
und danke nochmal

... ich werde dann berichten, wie es weitergegangen ist...


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Frank, 

das Neomycin-Pulver ist schwer zu bekommen, da mußt Du sicherlich einige Apotheken abtelefonieren und dann warscheinlich mit Rezept. 
Würde vorsorglich mal 50% Frischwasser bzw. Teichwasser zugeben und zeitgleich die Temp. halten. 

Halte lieber nochmal Rücksprache mit Dr. Lechleiter, nicht dass wir ihr in die Behandlung pfuschen.  

Ich persönlich würde dann handeln, denn diese Infektionen sind rasant. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo Rainer...

danke nochmal...

ich werde dann mein Glück versuchen... wenn nicht, geh ich zum Hausarzt und lass mir da das Rezept verschreiben...   

bis dann


----------

